# Theatres and Music Halls around the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the thread of the *Theatres and Music Halls around the World*. Open to all of the forumers to post their stuff.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires: Colón Theatre *





The Colón Theatre is maybe the direct demonstration of the opulence and the general mentality of progress of the new nation of Argentina at the end of the 19th century and the first decades of the 20th century, with Buenos Aires as the geopolitical center and as a door to the rest of the world. The Colón Theatre remains as one of the 3 best operas in the world, and algo combining two of the charactaristic that none of the others have: the Beaux Arts facades of the Teatro Colón can be easily compared to the facades of the Ópera Garnier of Paris, and at the same time the quality of the acoustics is only surpassed by the Scala de Milán in Italy. Their architects were Tamburini (architect of the Casa Rosada), Meano (architect of the gorgeous Palace of the National Congress), and Meano (architect of the House of Government of the city of La Plata). The whole building was restored a few years ago and it has today the same splendor that it had on his golden eras. You may visit it through a public guide or just go to a concert or any of the plenty of events that it has, from high fees to the best seats to cheap place on the top floors. Have in mind that, even if you buy the cheap places, you will have the same high quality of sound than in the best seats. The acoustics are truely amazing and it is an experience every tourist in Buenos Aires must have.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Royal Albert Hall*



One of the many palaces in the Kensington district, the Royal Albert Hall is the central point of the international performing arts and music within the United Kingdom. Its architectural design is equally amazing, conformed by its large circular body and its mixture of Greco-Roman neoclassical with English Edwardian. Taking advantage of its geometric shape with its axis located in its center, events are traditionally executed in front of a system of several levels of seats that border it completely.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Buenos Aires: Gran Rex*



The architect of the Gran Rex Theatre was the father of the Rationalism style in Argentina, Alberto Prebisch, who also built the iconic Obelisk, a few block away. On the other side of the other big theatre that has in front of it, the Ópera Theatre, the Gran Rex has a remarkable simplicity and its strength comes from the design of the huge windows, who are surrounded by travertine marbles. These and other details like the utilization of the reinforced concrete for the construction connects the Gran Rex with the Art Deco style, but in a bigger picture involving the rationalism (being, hence, an eclectic building). The interiores are also gorgeous: white walls with golden ironworks and the huge Theatre Room.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cardiff: Wales Millenium Centre*






Wales Millennium Centre (Welsh: Canolfan Mileniwm Cymru) is an arts centre located in the Cardiff Bay area of Cardiff, Wales. The site covers a total area of 4.7 acres (1.9 ha). Phase 1 of the building was opened during the weekend of the 26–28 November 2004 and phase 2 opened on 22 January 2009 with an inaugural concert. The centre has hosted performances of Opera, ballet, Dance, Theatre comedy and Musicals. The Centre comprises one large theatre and two smaller halls with shops, bars and restaurants. It houses the national orchestra and opera, dance, theatre and literature companies, a total of eight arts organisations in residence. It is also home to the Cardiff Bay Visitor Centre. The main theatre, the Donald Gordon Theatre, has 1,897 seats, the BBC Hoddinott Hall 350 and the Weston Studio Theatre 250. In 2001 Lord Rowe-Beddoe was appointed chairman of Wales Millennium Centre, a company limited by guarantee. Board members include Sir Michael Checkland.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway: Operahuset*





Along with the Barcode Project, the Oslo Opera is one of the great icons of Norwegian modernity. Its design unites the building with the ground, giving as a result a sort-of-public terrace, which is often very crowded. The outer skin was made in white granite and Carrara marble, which contrasts with its light blue courtain wall. It is equally interesting in its interior, given its great luminosity, the multi-level circles of light wood and the design of metal covers in the corridors.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Concert Gebouw Amsterdam, 1880*


Amsterdam, Concertgebouw by Andrzej, on Flickr


The Concertgebouw Amsterdam by ferrie=differentieel & Jöran Maaswinkel, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Royal Carré Theater Amsterdam, 1887*


Amsterdam - Amstel and theater Carré in morning by Toon van den Einde, on Flickr


Carre Theatre, Amsterdam by Natasha Cornblatt, on Flickr


AMSTERDAM - CARRÉ - 2017 - III by Nico van der Linden, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Stadsschouwburg Amsterdam 1894*


Amsterdam - Stadsschouwburg by Toon van den Einde, on Flickr

Stadsschouwburg House by Casey H, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ziggo Dome Amsterdam*


Ziggo Dome / Villa Arena by Shirley de Jong, on Flickr


20120720 Ziggo Dome [HDR] by Koen Brouwer, on Flickr


Ziggo Dome - ENERGY Amsterdam 2013 by Rutger Geerling, on Flickr


The Script live in de Ziggo Dome by NPO 3FM, on Flickr


2016-kensington-ziggo-dome--7_30821663752_o by Ben Houdijk, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*THE NATIONAL THEATER LAGOS NIGERIA*











































































ssc africa​


----------

